# Otos with kribs?



## fishkid (Jul 29, 2008)

I have a fifteen gallon tank that currenty has some praecox rainbowfish in it. I plan to add oto catfish and kribs. My question is, would the otos be harmed at all by the kribs? I plan on introducing the catfish first. If there are problems, I can transfer the otos to my 46 gallon tank.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

I've got otos in my tank w/ bolivian rams and the rams show no interest in the otos. Not sure about kribs but being that they are dwarf cichlids like the rams perhaps their behavior is similar to rams as far as not caring about the otos???


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Agreed - kribs tend to ignore most things except other cichlids. As otos are entirely herbivores, they probably wouldn't even bother your kribs' eggs should they breed. I think they should be just fine.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

I agree, Oto's would probably be fine with kribs who in my expierience,, frequent the bottom regions of the tank. For the sake of the oto's, I would see that there was plenty of algae which is their primary source of food. Too many people purchase these little fish and then they slowly starve due to lack of food.


----------

